# Grizzly Pennsylvania Closed?



## GarageWrench (Nov 3, 2015)

So it looks like Grizzly closed there Penn store, its not listed on the site anymore. Can anyone confirm? Is just the store closed or both warehouse and store? Took a road trip to that store this past summer, what an awesome place.

Just curious, thinking a lot of jobs gone with it.

Buck


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 3, 2015)

I think you are correct.  I just got my Christmas catalog from Grizzly today, and the back cover clearly states that there are 2 locations, Springfield Mo, and Bellingham, Wa.


----------



## scsmith42 (Nov 3, 2015)

Grizzly has closed the Muncy location and consolidated it with Springfield. Many of the employees were offered a job in Springfield.


Scott


----------



## jim18655 (Nov 3, 2015)

End of October was the last for the PA store. They even cancelled the Sept tent sale and were selling off stock at a discount in the store until the end. Some call center people are still there.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/grizzly-closing-store.38379/


----------



## roadie33 (Nov 4, 2015)

I was just down at the Springfield, Mo store 2 weeks ago and they said they were closing the Penn store at the end of October. They were also adding on to the smaller warehouse at the store in Springfield.
The BIG warehouse is across the street and it was huge. That's where I went to pick up my mill. They have the smaller items in the store warehouse.


----------



## David VanNorman (Nov 4, 2015)

They lost my business . I want to deal with someone close.


----------



## GarageWrench (Nov 4, 2015)

jim18655 said:


> End of October was the last for the PA store. They even cancelled the Sept tent sale and were selling off stock at a discount in the store until the end. Some call center people are still there.
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/grizzly-closing-store.38379/



Thanks for the link jim18655, I did not notice there was a discussion already open on this, sorry bro's.

Buck


----------



## w6br (Nov 22, 2015)

Interesting, when I had the problem with a defective Chuck on my New Lathe, I called Technical Support and spoke to a Gentleman by name of Robert, and he told me that he was located in Penn.??

Ron


----------



## DoogieB (Nov 23, 2015)

w6br said:


> Interesting, when I had the problem with a defective Chuck on my New Lathe, I called Technical Support and spoke to a Gentleman by name of Robert, and he told me that he was located in Penn.??



Yeah, the call center in Muncy was supposed to stay open and Grizzly will still withhold the sales tax without a retail presence.


----------



## Navy Chief (Nov 27, 2015)

DoogieB said:


> Yeah, the call center in Muncy was supposed to stay open and Grizzly will still withhold the sales tax without a retail presence.


So we lose the ability to pick up our items but still get the privilege of paying sales tax? Yeah I'm going to have to think hard about if I really want any other equipment from them..


----------



## Kraft-tek (Mar 27, 2016)

I was looking to take a ride out to the Muncy store in January and was quite surprised when I looked online and found out they closed the store.  I bought my mill, mini-lathe and 4x6 bandsaw from there.  Sure was nice being able to go and pick it up.  A nice drive ending in new 'toys'.  Oh well.   I've always been a bit curious as to why they picked there instead of closer to Philly or Stroudsburg (closer to NJ/NY).  Centroid is out near Muncy so maybe they were hoping for more cnc sales?


----------



## LaVern (Mar 30, 2016)

I know this is an old post but I just wanted to say tat I feel the same way about Grizzly closing. For the last three years a buddy of mine and I would go to their spring tent sale. It is a 4 1/2 hr. drive so we would get a room in Williamsport the night before and be to the tent sale when they open.   I never bought anything except saw blades and small hand tools from the vendors tents out side but I always went inside to the show room and purchased new equipment. The first year I bought a G1029Z dust collector. The second year I bought a 12 1/2 " bench top planer and a G0459P drum sander.  And the last year I bought the Go759 Mill with DRO plus I bought the power feed, a set of R-8 collets. That is just what I bought. My buddy over the 3 years bought substantially more equipment than I on those three trips. Needless to say, I probably won't be buying any more Grizzly equipment unless it is used and local to me. I really like looking at something before I buy. Here is a picture of the mill. The shop is a mess now and more cluttered and crowded than ever since my most recent acquisition I posted about else where. Here is a picture of that too


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 31, 2016)

I feel the same way. I don't think I will buy any more. You have Matt here in PA in Pittsburg and The outfit in Conn and I think they just handle mills.


----------



## Dman1114 (Mar 31, 2016)

David VanNorman said:


> I feel the same way. I don't think I will buy any more. You have Matt here in PA in Pittsburg and The outfit in Conn and I think they just handle mills.



what is the outfit in conn?


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 31, 2016)

Charter Oak Automation.


----------



## JPMacG (Apr 3, 2016)

Darn.   I had always planned to visit the Grizzly PA store but never could find the time.   It was high on my list for "as soon as I retire".


----------



## tmarks11 (Apr 3, 2016)

Well now I guess you have to make the pilgrimage to Missouri.

When I moved from the East coast to WA three years ago, I wish I had stopped by the PA store on my way; didn't realize at the time that the PA and MO showrooms were so much bigger than the one here in WA.  I figured that I could just come to Bellingham whenever I wanted.  But they don't have near the selection of metalworking equipment here.


----------



## KBeitz (May 24, 2018)

As a Pa Grizzly employee I really miss the store.


----------



## jim18655 (May 24, 2018)

Grizzly was at minimum a monthly trip for me. I would drop my wife off at a craft store and spend time there. It was nice to see and handle the tools and parts. I need a router bit and don't know how to measure what I need to order so now I have to drive about 1 1/2 hours to match one to the profile I'm trying to duplicate.
 On the plus side my tool spending has slightly decreased.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 24, 2018)

I also miss the Grizzly PA store.    I would visit a couple of times a year.   I have not purchased anything from them since they closed the store.   I would have purchased some things if I could have driven to the store to pick them up.   Now they are another mail order company for me, and I have been giving my business to other mail order vendors like Shars, CDCO.


----------



## Jasincole (Aug 8, 2018)

Kraft-tek said:


> I was looking to take a ride out to the Muncy store in January and was quite surprised when I looked online and found out they closed the store.  I bought my mill, mini-lathe and 4x6 bandsaw from there.  Sure was nice being able to go and pick it up.  A nice drive ending in new 'toys'.  Oh well.   I've always been a bit curious as to why they picked there instead of closer to Philly or Stroudsburg (closer to NJ/NY).  Centroid is out near Muncy so maybe they were hoping for more cnc sales?



No reason to keep this thread alive, but I think it’s location to major highways going in all directions was part of it being in muncy. 80 is only about 20 minutes south and you have access all the way to the west coast


----------

